# FireEye shortfuse 360



## _steve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey, it's about time I finaly get a street rig built up(street on a bottlerocket is NOT fun :lol: ) and I've been looking around at a few frames and FireEye's new frame really stands out. Have any of you guys heard if it's any good or not? I few good things I like about it so far are the insanely short 14.17 chainstays(shortest on the market i believe!), 14mm dropouts incase I want to try pegs, super cheap and it looks dam nice but thats about all the info I have about it so far. Anyone here have or know someone who's tried one out yet? If so then how was it and would you recomend it? Also does anyone have a clue how much the shortfuse 360 weighs? I can't find it anywhere.

How about FireEye as a company? I'm not interested in any of their components but how have their other frames been holding up?

Here's some pics of the FirEye for those who havn't seen it yet

Production model









These two are from the prototype stage, the last one has a euro bb but the production model will have an american bb


















Thanks


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

looks a lot like a steelhead.

never heard of fireeye.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've hear of fireeye, two friends have one and they ride pretty damn well. I heard nothing about the durability though.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks pretty good IMO. Do you have pics of whole bike? I wonder how would it look liek with 65-80mm fork. Looks like the frame is build for 100-130mm forks.
I dig the supershort chainstays. Such a turn on. =)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Steve, welcome to the forum here. 
yeah, you know my view on that bike already.  

Plink off that stupid front derailleur cable stop with a dremel, run a low profile Primo Dirtmonster 24" 1.95, and that way you can slam that baby all the way to loopoutville.
would go pretty nice with an Eastern26 rear cassette hub too...

I'd like to know the weight and what fork a2c it was designed around.


----------



## _steve (Feb 19, 2007)

hey bikesatori, didn't know you were a member here too. Yeah if I get one the front deraileure cable mounts are gone, maby the v-brake mounts too to save weight but I'm not too sure yet. I'm wondering about the weight too actualy, I'm a total weight weenie so if it's too heavy then I'll probably stay away from it,looks decent though. It's intended as a pure street bike to be used with 65-100mm forks.

K4m1k4z3 - theres some pics of the prototype built up on the FireEye site


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

_steve said:


> hey bikesatori, didn't know you were a member here too. Yeah if I get one the front deraileure cable mounts are gone, maby the v-brake mounts too to save weight but I'm not too sure yet. I'm wondering about the weight too actualy, I'm a total weight weenie so if it's too heavy then I'll probably stay away from it,looks decent though. It's intended as a pure street bike to be used with 65-100mm forks.
> 
> K4m1k4z3 - theres some pics of the prototype built up on the FireEye site


hey, just checked their site...

nothing on expected weight, nor bb height for that shortfuse frame unfortunately...

I'd guess that thing is probably right around 7lb for the frame, possibly just under. Not lightweight by any means with that heavy duty gusseting around the ht junction, and all those der. cable stops and v-tabs combined with iso mounts. Also don't know if the 14mm drops are 4, 5, or 6mm thick.

and like I said on the other site, it's still an American bb shell, so those adapters or cups won't be light either...

wheelbase is probably something ridiculous short like 38 inches or less possibly...

I don't know, don't quote me on any of these, but I'd guess they are all fairly reasonable assumptions based on just photos and what little info we have.


----------



## _steve (Feb 19, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, just checked their site...
> 
> nothing on expected weight, nor bb height for that shortfuse frame unfortunately...
> 
> ...


Yeah most of that sounds about right, but I've heard their other frames are actualy fairly light and I'm hoping this frame might be even ligter because it doesn't have those bb gussets but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

those are some small chain stays...i likeeeee


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dont know about how it rides or is gonna hold up, but I'm really diggin the super short chainstays.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

7 lbs...man thats a tank


----------



## _steve (Feb 19, 2007)

Merkyworks said:


> 7 lbs...man thats a tank


where did you hear tthat? can you post a link?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

_steve said:


> where did you hear tthat? can you post a link?


Guesstimate, nothing more.


----------

